# Best off piste Board for big and heavy riders



## CassMT

Skunk Ape, the shape will keep you afloat, no need for extreme length though, 160something will do


----------



## ivangp

Thanks, CassMT! But what is the difference in shapes between Skunk Ape and Riders Choice. The only difference I see is that Skunk Ape has a setback. And as I wrote Riders Choise 162W does not do.


----------



## Argo

The problem is skill and not equipment. Go faster and ride the mountain with foresight. I'm heavier than you and have absolutely no problem with boards in the 162w to 169w range in any depth of snow on resort type of base. In backcountry type bottomless snow with no base, board size can be a problem. Even then going faster and staying on steeper terrain wins.


----------



## Nivek

The Skunk isn't going to help with float much over a Riders Choice. Go more drastic with shape than that. If you want to stick with Mervin look at the Birdman or Mullair. Outside of "made near Canada", Burton Flight Attendant, Yes PYL, Jones Flagship, K2 Ultradream, Salomon Pow Snake, Ride Alter Ego, or an Arbor Shreddy/Cosa.


----------



## ivangp

Nivek, it has to be a wide board. The three boards I listed above are the widest boards there are. And I am looking for guys with experience on them, not just theoretical knowledge. The more choices you give me the harder will be for me to choose. I have read a lot about these boards and I know I want to stick with them. I just wonder which one to choose. 

Argo, in terms of technique, I also do not have a problem on powder over groomed runs, but in a meter or more of powder I sink. I have been riding boards for over 20 years, I think my technique is alright, but I have done it 99% on groomed runs. I know what I need I just do not know what the actual experience with these boards is and I have no way of testing them before deciding which one to buy.


----------



## bksdds

ivangp said:


> I am looking to buy a board for off piste riding. I am 6'2" 220lbs size 12 boots and I am currently riding GNU Riders Choice 162W. But I am too heavy for this board. It is fine on groomed grounds but In powder it sinks and is very difficult to keep it afloat. So I am looking at the longest and widest board with best float in powder. The top 3 selections so far are: El Grande 171, Skunk Ape HP 170UW and LBT P-team 166XXW. If anyone has first hand experience with any of these boards I would appreciate the feedback.


Cheapest solution. Weigh less by eating healthier. Most expensive solution. Buy bigger so you can eat bigger.


----------



## Argo

If by resorts or packed base you think I mean "over a groomer" then I can tell I'm right in my original assumption. Ride the steeper terrain and go faster. You can be on a 200cm board but still sink if you don't keep moving. Rider > equipment 

20 years means nothing other than you're set in your ways.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

ivangp said:


> I am looking to buy a board for off piste riding. I am 6'2" 220lbs size 12 boots and I am currently riding GNU Riders Choice 162W. But I am too heavy for this board. It is fine on groomed grounds but In powder it sinks and is very difficult to keep it afloat. So I am looking at the longest and widest board with best float in powder. The top 3 selections so far are: El Grande 171, Skunk Ape HP 170UW and LBT P-team 166XXW. If anyone has first hand experience with any of these boards I would appreciate the feedback.



Jones Hovercraft 164?


----------



## kosmoz

had no success of making a trench or even a decent carve on 158 ultra dream. Changed 163 derby for a few runs with a buddy, didn't like it at all.


----------



## Tatanka Head

If you are in Europe I've got a 164 Jones Hovercraft I'm looking to sell. You can PM me if interested.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivangp

Jones Hovercraft 164 is almost the same size as the Riders Choice I am currently riding. I do not think that 2cm difference in length and a set back will make a huge difference.

I also would like to not depend on how steep the hill I am riding is.

I also see a lot of assumptions here, like: heavy=fat and out of shape, experience=stuck in your ways, etc.

All I asked for was not opinions but experience sharing.

Thank you all anyway!

I am still waiting for comments from someone who has ridden the boards I listed in my original post.


----------



## Tatanka Head

.Hahah nevermind


----------



## KIRKRIDER

ivangp said:


> Jones Hovercraft 164 is almost the same size as the Riders Choice I am currently riding. I do not think that 2cm difference in length and a set back will make a huge difference.
> 
> I also would like to not depend on how steep the hill I am riding is.
> 
> I also see a lot of assumptions here, like: heavy=fat and out of shape, experience=stuck in your ways, etc.
> 
> All I asked for was not opinions but experience sharing.
> 
> Thank you all anyway!
> 
> I am still waiting for comments from someone who has ridden the boards I listed in my original post.


My Hove 156 displaces like a 170cm board so the 164 should be like a 190cm board. Thats huuuuge


----------



## bksdds

.........................


----------



## SnowDogWax

ivangp said:


> The three boards I listed above are the widest boards there are. And I am looking for guys with experience on them, not just theoretical knowledge. The more choices you give me the harder will be for me to choose. I have read a lot about these boards and I know I want to stick with them. I just wonder which one to choose.


I'm 6'3" 230 lbs size 11.5 or 12 depending on boot. 

Boards owned:

Lib Tech 165 Skunk Ape HP, Lb Tech 164W Darker Series, Lib Tech 162 Hot Knife, Rossi 167W XV, Rossi 164W Krypto, GNU Riders Choice & I could go on. 

This season bought the Dupraz D1 which ended up replacing the above list. 

Always liked riding lots of boards. 

After 60+ days this season all but 2 where on my Dupraz D1


----------



## ridinbend

You are not too big for that board. I am the same specs as you except for size 11 boot and can ride a 159 in deep powder no problem. If you don't have the skill to ride a 162w in powder then a bigger board isn't going to help. What it comes down to is riding more and having better technique.


----------



## Phedder

You're getting good advice and not taking it in. You're not that tall, you're not that heavy, and your boots aren't that big. You don't need a super wide or super long board, and that 164 Hovercraft would ride very very different from your Riders Choice, and float better than any of the boards you're looking at. Get one, or a 6' Dupraz.


----------



## ivangp

KIRKRIDER said:


> My Hove 156 displaces like a 170cm board so the 164 should be like a 190cm board. Thats huuuuge


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ivangp

SnowDogWax said:


> I'm 6'3" 230 lbs size 11.5 or 12 depending on boot.
> 
> Boards owned:
> 
> Lib Tech 165 Skunk Ape HP, Lb Tech 164W Darker Series, Lib Tech 162 Hot Knife, Rossi 167W XV, Rossi 164W Krypto, GNU Riders Choice & I could go on.
> 
> This season bought the Dupraz D1 which ended up replacing the above list.
> 
> Always liked riding lots of boards.
> 
> After 60+ days this season all but 2 where on my Dupraz D1


I looked at the Dupraz, and I like it, but there is not enough information on their site to be able to decide, which one would be best for me.
Could you tell me, which one did you get and why? And what does 6', 6'+, 6'++ stand for? Is this related to the height of the rider?

Also what is difference between 6' and 6' X-light in terms of weight and performance?

Having in mind the shape of the board and the setback I am also considering the 5'5" as it is 165cm long and I think it will be sufficient to keep me afloat.

What are your thoughts on this option? 

Thank you!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Own the Dupraz D1 6'+ & D1 5'5" ++ 

1. D1 5'5" ++ super stiff and at first kicked my behind. Each day of riding the ++on moguls, tree runs, steeps, morning groomers, and ice my confidence grew. The 5'5" ++ just kept getting better. Edge to edge is quick and precise. The 5'5"++ loves to go fast, rockets over cat tracks & seems like it's never going to stop, is stable at high speeds, holds a wicked edge, and surprise switch was no problem.

2. D1 6'+ does everything that the D1 5"5" ++ does! Except its "easier". :crazy2:This just blows my mind... less stiffness of the 6'+ just makes for a more fun & forgiving ride. When the powder is 4"5"+++ the D1 6'+ is a game changer and takes you into another dimension of powder surfing that is effortless that just makes you want to scream:crazy7: 

My normal non powder day in Colorado was D1 5'5" till noon then D1 6'+ the rest of the day. 

Would choose the D1 6'+ over the D1 5'5" because it's just a more fun, more forgiving and better powder ride for my weight.


----------



## ivangp

Thank you! What about riding between trees, wouldn't 6'+ be too long for that and more difficult to maneuver?


----------



## petar001

I have the same problem. Will take your advice


----------



## SnowDogWax

Huge difference in the stiffness from + and ++.
The 5'5" ++ being much stiffer just exposes my lack of skill on steeper terrain when on moguls or trees runs any hesitation just spells disaster. 
Yes... The 6'+ in tight tree lines are tough but on the 6' I'm able to control my speed better.


----------



## ivangp

I just remembered I had a chance to ride in powder with a guy who rode a Dupraz D1 board. I had a not very pleasant ride then, sinking in the powder and heavily leaning on my back leg, which hurt a lot. This guy just floated effortlessly. At the time I thought this all was due to his size and weight. The guy was much shorter and lighter than me. He shared that with his previous boards he always has had the back leg burn in powder and on the piste. But since switching to the Dupraz he has never had this back leg burn ever. At the time he did not mention the brand of the board, but its unusual shape made an impression on me. I thought this was some very old board. 
Has this been your experience too, I mean the back leg burn disappearance? 

I think I am going to go for the 5'5"+, after all.

Can you tell me what is the actual width of the board at the widest stance of the inerts for the 6' and the 5'5"?
And what is the widest stance for both boards?

Thank you again for the info!


----------



## F1EA

ivangp said:


> I just remembered I had a chance to ride in powder with a guy who rode a Dupraz D1 board. I had a not very pleasant ride then, sinking in the powder and heavily leaning on my back leg, which hurt a lot. This guy just floated effortlessly. At the time I thought this all was due to his size and weight. The guy was much shorter and lighter than me. He shared that with his previous boards he always has had the back leg burn in powder and on the piste. But since switching to the Dupraz he has never had this back leg burn ever. At the time he did not mention the brand of the board, but its unusual shape made an impression on me. I thought this was some very old board.
> Has this been your experience too, I mean the back leg burn disappearance?
> 
> I think I am going to go for the 5'5"+, after all.
> 
> Can you tell me what is the actual width of the board at the widest stance of the inerts for the 6' and the 5'5"?
> And what is the widest stance for both boards?
> 
> Thank you again for the info!


In my opinionn...get the 6'+

5'5" is great for smaller to avg riders and people looking for versatility. But for bigger guys going for float, stability and speed... get the 6'.

No rear leg burn. At all. You can ride very slowly over deep pow and you will not sink.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

ivangp said:


> Has this been your experience too, I mean the back leg burn disappearance?


Any board with at least 20mm of taper and over 50mm of setback will completely eliminate rear leg burn and float better than the super wide almost twintip boards you originally chose. The Dupraz has taper, but does not have any setback. It is in fact set forward of center. It rides great in open powder and groomers, but is far from being the perfect tree riding board because of the long stiff tail. Like stated above, to make it perform in tighter terrain, you have to go for the softer flex which will then make it not has good in open terrain and at faster speeds.

If you are really looking for a super floaty board at your weight and boot size, look for something with a waist over 26cm, with at least 20mm of taper, 50mm of setback, and a length around or over 165.


----------



## Nivek

Float is far less about size, and more about shape. My pow specific decks are shorter then my daily boards. I know snowboards, I know shapes, and like had been already explained, when you get different shapes they float different, Hovercraft for example. And again, you're not that big, your boot isnt that big. 

So, float is base area and nose shape. Straight size isnt the best answer. Sorry I was making it more confusing, I was trying to offer better options. Look for something with setback, taper, and a big gradual nose.


----------



## dave785

ivangp said:


> I just remembered I had a chance to ride in powder with a guy who rode a Dupraz D1 board. I had a not very pleasant ride then, sinking in the powder and heavily leaning on my back leg, which hurt a lot. This guy just floated effortlessly. At the time I thought this all was due to his size and weight. The guy was much shorter and lighter than me. He shared that with his previous boards he always has had the back leg burn in powder and on the piste. But since switching to the Dupraz he has never had this back leg burn ever. At the time he did not mention the brand of the board, but its unusual shape made an impression on me. I thought this was some very old board.
> Has this been your experience too, I mean the back leg burn disappearance?
> 
> I think I am going to go for the 5'5"+, after all.
> 
> Can you tell me what is the actual width of the board at the widest stance of the inerts for the 6' and the 5'5"?
> And what is the widest stance for both boards?
> 
> Thank you again for the info!


I have the dupraz 5.5"+. I'm 185lbs and 6'2". It's
better in powder than any other board I've had because the tip just won't dig in no matter what. But I still got sunk in it once trying to board back to my condo yesterday because I lost speed.

The dupraz is very diferenr from other boards though and it's not really a board you can bust out for half a day... think of it as a small camber board with the bindings set forward (not back). That setforward really changes how it steers. Then they put a massive powder nose on it... But the 5'5" on piste has a much shorter effective edge than you would think because the powder nose only engages in powder. It takes getting used to, and then it's hard to go back to any other board that doesn't have a set forward..

Just keep in mind that at your weight you might be considered too heavy for the board on groomers or ice or any other scenario where that powder nose doesn't engage. You would be better off with the 6' imo.

Edit. And just so that we're clear, I spent the second half of the day in 75mm all mountain skis (75mm is considered very very narrow for skis - pretty much the opposite of powder skis) and I was able to stay on top of the powder much more easily on those skis, both in trees and out, because I'm much more experienced skiing. Skill and momentum are crucial and I don't yet have the skill on my snowboard that I do with my skis. 

Seriously though I don't know how snowboarders get by on longer tree runs without poles lol. I might just bring one with me next time and treat the dupraz like a canoo!


----------



## ivangp

Nivek and Mig Fullbag, I understand the logic in shapes, setback and taper. But non of the suggested here boards has over 260mm waist, 20mm taper and 50mm setback. The Hoovercraft 164 has 12mm taper and 30mm setback. So which board would you suggest?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

You need a DupraCraft 194 >


----------



## Alpine Duke

kosmoz said:


> had no success of making a trench or even a decent carve on 158 ultra dream. Changed 163 derby for a few runs with a buddy, didn't like it at all.


Not going to be any help for the OP, but for anyone else reading: I agree with you that the Ultradream is not a trencher and doesn't shine on hard groomers....but, since he asked about off Piste...this was a great suggestion. I have a 164 and it is a fantastic pow deck. Not on his list, but should be. Great pow deck and it was a great suggestion.


----------



## Nivek

If you want a more drastic deck

Spring Break Six Sixty Six, there are a couple Koruas, Gentem, Darwin 62, Baracuda 65, Fish 61, Nitro Slash 66, or a Signal Epic 160.


----------



## Nivek

Alpine Duke said:


> kosmoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> had no success of making a trench or even a decent carve on 158 ultra dream. Changed 163 derby for a few runs with a buddy, didn't like it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to be any help for the OP, but for anyone else reading: I agree with you that the Ultradream is not a trencher and doesn't shine on hard groomers....but, since he asked about off Piste...this was a great suggestion. I have a 164 and it is a fantastic pow deck. Not on his list, but should be. Great pow deck and it was a great suggestion.
Click to expand...

I can dig a trench on an Ultra no probs. It's an awesome resort pow hunter.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

ivangp said:


> Nivek and Mig Fullbag, I understand the logic in shapes, setback and taper. But non of the suggested here boards has over 260mm waist, 20mm taper and 50mm setback. The Hoovercraft 164 has 12mm taper and 30mm setback. So which board would you suggest?





Nivek said:


> If you want a more drastic deck
> 
> Spring Break Six Sixty Six, there are a couple Koruas, Gentem, Darwin 62, Baracuda 65, Fish 61, Nitro Slash 66, or a Signal Epic 160.


All of Nivek's recommendations are good options, but I also have to add my own stuff... :wink:

Fullbag Blunt Diamond 162cm
30mm taper, 7.5cm setback










Fullbag Hammerhead 171cm
20mm taper, 6cm setback










All boards will be going on sale on the website before the end of the week, with free shipping within Canada and to the continental US: Fullbag Website


----------



## Alpine Duke

Nivek said:


> I can dig a trench on an Ultra no probs.


Doesn't count..... I have a feeling you could dig a trench with a Winterstick swallowtail, A grassroots powsurf, or any board you were standing on. :grin::snowboard1:


----------



## Nivek

Alpine Duke said:


> Doesn't count..... I have a feeling you could dig a trench with a Winterstick swallowtail, A grassroots powsurf, or any board you were standing on. :grin::snowboard1:


Sure could, difference is it's not hard to do on the Ultra. You just have to know how to work the hyper-proggressive sidecut. Which isn't all that hard.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Mig Fullbag said:


> All boards will be going on sale on the website before the end of the week, with free shipping within Canada and to the continental US: Fullbag Website


I will be buying one :snowboard4:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Mig Fullbag said:


> All of Nivek's recommendations are good options, but I also have to add my own stuff... :wink:
> 
> Fullbag Blunt Diamond 162cm
> 30mm taper, 7.5cm setback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fullbag Hammerhead 171cm
> 20mm taper, 6cm setback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All boards will be going on sale on the website before the end of the week, with free shipping within Canada and to the continental US: Fullbag Website


+1 The Blunt Diamond looks great.


----------



## ivangp

I have finally settled on Dupraz 6+
Thank you all for your suggestions and support!


----------



## deagol

Looks like I am too late on this thread, but love the look of that Fullbag Diamond Blunt. 

But here is my dream solid powder board

https://venturesnowboards.com/products/euphoria?variant=22070424263


----------



## Mig Fullbag

deagol said:


> Looks like I am too late on this thread, but love the look of that Fullbag Diamond Blunt.


Model name is Blunt Diamond. If you need any info, hit me up. And if you do a search here on SBF, you will find info and reviews on a few of my boards.


----------

